# Types of Kisses



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello guys.

What kind of kisses have you experienced?

I was wondering if there are any form of kisses besides the usual passionate kiss and French kiss.

Thanks.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, three types. Think of your lips as you are saying these.

There are peaches kisses (the kind you give your grandmother-outer lips only),

There are prunes kisses (the kind you give your wife when you are in front of the priest-a passionate kiss, but not a full-on make out session. You wouldn't kiss like that in front of a preist! - They use much more of the inner lips, though the mouth stays closed.

And then there are Alfalfa kisses.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

OP did mean only involving the mouth? :scratchhead:


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

madimoff said:


> OP did mean only involving the mouth? :scratchhead:


Well... it's a kiss.

But anyways, it can also involve other parts.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, there is a flirty kiss.
Barely touching with a smile.

Then there is the 'value' kiss. 

Once I went to a graduation party one of my fellow military scholarship buddies had at his home. This was a married guy with three kids we had studied matrix algebra and worked on our physical fitness test stuff together (running mostly) for three years no hint of any attraction at all. Just always looking out for grades and fitness tests (not the kind talked about on TAM, but physical fitness tests), and financial management (we were on paid salaried active duty scholarships at civilian university...this guy collected $200+ in change off the grounds of campus during the course of school, for his daughter!)...

At the party when I left he walked me out and gave me a nice firm kiss on the lips on his front steps. Yep, his wife was there. I think it was a 'value kiss'. As in, I will never see you again, we have been buddies for three years, you will forget my name but not that I come from a farm in the midwest miles and miles from neighbors that I have an aerial photo of, and that we blew the curve in matrix algebra class to the point of being accused of cheating and tested under close scrutiny, and ran fast, a lot, for the sake of running fast and not being military bookworms. You'll remember that someone can love you in a way other than with sexual expression, because you are worth it. And when you most need it, say, on July 17, 2001, some 30 years later, you'll remember this kiss.

So, there is that kind of kiss. The "I cared enough about you to keep my hands and thoughts completely to myself and you do not deserve to have the hassle of a married guy breathing down your neck" kiss. Given at the point where it could be given, not a moment too soon, not a moment too late. 

It has taken me 30 years to fully appreciate the value of that kiss.
I remember some of matrix algebra (or at least the short stories I read while sitting in the back of the class I had to attend because if I didn't I'd be AWOL) and I remember running in the desert heat in those ridiculous lycra pants that were popular in the mid-80's, and I remember the photo of the farm and the collecting of change, and the screening of any classmates who wanted to join our study group (most left when they realized it wasn't a date, this guy actually chased off a bunch of scum for me by brutalizing them with matrices and dismissing them from the group, often only 10 minutes in!!!) but I can't remember the guy's name and that is okay by me.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah well if you mean _memorable for a different reason _type kisses, there's this type: had been chatting with this Roman Catholic priest complete with cassock etc for an hour plus, drinking happily (both of us) in a huge crowd at an outdoor social venue, he leaned over and gave me one of the longest, most passionate - and I mean full on - kisses I've ever had. Got quite a lot of looks from those around us (but we all knew each other so it was kind of 'ok'!..... phew! That, too, was decades ago and I sometimes wonder what happened to his spiritual career


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Bend her backwards and long gentle tongue play, bee-stung nibbling and ending in gently licking her cleavage.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

According to the following article, there are all kinds of kisses! I guess the point is to be creative!

Types Of Kisses


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Bend her backwards and long gentle tongue play, bee-stung nibbling and ending in gently licking her cleavage.


As Austin Powers would say, "Yeahhh BABY!"


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hunt with the dogs or stay on the porch!


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

madimoff said:


> Ah well if you mean _memorable for a different reason _type kisses, there's this type: had been chatting with this Roman Catholic priest complete with cassock etc for an hour plus, drinking happily (both of us) in a huge crowd at an outdoor social venue, he leaned over and gave me one of the longest, most passionate - and I mean full on - kisses I've ever had. Got quite a lot of looks from those around us (but we all knew each other so it was kind of 'ok'!..... phew! That, too, was decades ago and I sometimes wonder what happened to his spiritual career


Whoah. What a story. Perhaps you were too hot for him to handle so he couldn't resist!


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> ending in gently licking her cleavage.



I love motor-boating!


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

BigToe said:


> As Austin Powers would say, "Yeahhh BABY!"


Oh yeah. I love Austin Powers. Too bad they're not making them anymore.


----------

